# squirrel huntin with a wrist rocket



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

:sniper: hey who hunts squirrels with a wrist rocket? i have been trying to.. my ammo really sucks tho i dont know what to use.
when i bought my wrist rocket from my buddy, he gave me like a thousand glass marbles with it. they work great for just shooting at bottles, but i have also been using an assortment of 1/8 oz split shot sinkers.. anyone have any suggestions on what i could also use for squirrels? :beer: uke:


----------



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

....a gun... :lol:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:toofunny: did not expect that
seriously though if hit them in the head with a marble and they will not run off


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

what you should do is take those marbles and put them in your mouth. Take one out every five minutes. When you have lost all your marbles you are ready to hunt squirrel with a wrist rocket! Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

wtcrap man that wasnt funny lol.. i got a 1/8 oz split shot to go through a apple yesterday.. i wonder if marbles would actually work.. they seem to not penetrate as well as split shots.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, I was just kidding. I am new to this. I was tired of hunting squirrels, rabbits and crows with a shotgun. So I just bought the new Gamo Hunter Extreme. I am 5 for 5 on squirrels so far. 4 Headshots 1 body. The Kodiak Match Extra Heavy (10.6grains) doesn't get the supersonic velocity but it hits them like a sledge hammer.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

DONT hunt them with a slingshot im with the first guy that posted on this topic go get yourself a gun to hunt them a 22lr is perfect for them your slingshot will not humanely kill a squirrel


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah... mabey it wont humanely kill em but it sure as hell will kill one a them little pigeons that eat all my fracking bird seed


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

I use a slingshot in the stand when i am waiting on deer. They are perfect because they are quiet, and they help you with your archery form and yes they will kill a squirrel humanely i have done it 7 times


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, I've figure out the best way to get squirrels within 10 yards. Go deer hunting. Each of the four deer stands I set up has a squirrel disco 10 yards away. They even installed a little squirrel mirrored ball and smoke machine.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Why not go for a challenge and use a spit ball's. :lol:


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

lol thats funny dude....
what kind of shot do u use to kill them?


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

fracking

:toofunny: dude did u mean freaking? :lol:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

a glass marble can easily kill a squirrel with a head shot :beer:


----------

